# ziauddin interview test



## lilyevans (Aug 17, 2011)

How do we prepare for ziauddin interview for mbbs?? is it easy like the entry test ?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

pretty easy yeah ... interviews about 10 minutes.. basic things like why do you want to become a doctor, whats your priority medical school (just be honest), where do you see yourself in 5yrs/10yrs, social issues, health issues. they make general discussion too (bit hazy but i think they touched on brain drain and helping Pakistan when i mentioned I'd like to go to the US to specialize after 5 yrs).


----------



## lilyevans (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks realie


----------



## kiran waheed (Oct 10, 2021)

lilyevans said:


> How do we prepare for ziauddin interview for mbbs?? is it easy like the entry test ?


can you please help me with how to prepare for the test? is it Alevel based or fsc based?


----------

